# Crew Needed



## The Cheenie (May 18, 2012)

Have a 2007 Hydra-Sports 29 Loaded Out. Would Like to find some good people to fish with and share expenses. I have a flexible schedule and looking to take some overnight trips out to the floaters.


----------



## capnD (Jul 11, 2011)

pm me. you have range that my boat lacks. am very interested and flexible also


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

From what port?
I am interested.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice boat! I too am interested. I too own a boat and would be there from before she drops in the water to the time she comes out


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

Interested! and have gas money! if leaving from maty to GYB


----------



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in!! I live on North Padre Island.


----------



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

im in if you need one. live in baytown. 5125529151 Tom


----------



## The Cheenie (May 18, 2012)

*Call If Interested*

Guys I am new to the forum, I would like to plan a trip for the end of next week weather permitting. To the floater for an overnight or even a day trip to bust some ling in the head. The boat is on a trailer and I am willing to go out of Galveston or Freeport. Please give me a call if interested 281-468-9019


----------

